# cutting a hole for an electrical outlet



## daniel2229 (Apr 29, 2008)

We are rehabbing our kitchen. Our island has an electrical outlet at both ends just below the counter top. The new cabinets we are using have nice door panels that attach to the ends of the island cabinet base units. It is really dressy.

My concern is where to locate the electrical outlets on the new ends of the cabinet bases. I don't want to ruin the ends. I will have to cut through both the base and the panels, so this is kind of scary.

Anyone have experience with doing this?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 29, 2008)

Really not a problem, it's done all the time. Mask off the area so you don't scare the face, use a utility knife and scar the outline of the hole so you don't get blow out, drill a hole on each corner with a forester or twist drill bit( not a brad point it could give you tear out. Use a jig saw with a nice sharp blade and take your time.
 To see where to locate the outlet take a piece of masking tape and fold it up a few times and stick it to a outlet face plate and try it in locations till you get just the right one. They make them out of wood now by the way.


----------



## triple D (Apr 29, 2008)

If you could post a couple of pictures and we could see the area you are thinking of cutting, it could help with more precise advice. Just a thought, good luck.....


----------



## daniel2229 (May 6, 2008)

The current placement of the electrical outlet is about three inches below the countertop and three inches from the side.

Here in this photo, I guess I will have to cut the hole in the panel much lower and toward the center in order to have a flat surface for the electrical cover.


----------



## inspectorD (May 6, 2008)

Just make sure you have the depth of the box measured out.
With those drawers there the box will probbably hit the back.
And....that four letter word is being ignored(code) says no plugs where your goin.

When you cut, put tape over the area, mark it out and drill your 4 corners first. Then jigsaw.
Good luck.


----------



## daniel2229 (May 6, 2008)

That is strange because we passed code the first time with the box just a few inches closer to the counter top.

My camera batteries died so I can't send photos until I get batteries.


----------



## triple D (May 7, 2008)

There are no code issues with what you have going. However it looks like you might want to go lower down till you get under the drawer runner. If that is a working drawer the runner will be mounted to side of cabinet. Go down till just under it. Good luck, let us know what you see.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 8, 2008)

To me looking at that pic he has a raised panel 3/4" attached to the side of the cabinet 3/4" so adding this up there shouold be enogh room for a shollow box. Running the wire should be fun though.


----------



## inspectorD (May 8, 2008)

The codes are for 12 inches below the top on an island. I'm just sayin the kids pulling on the crock pot will wear it and anything  boiling inside if the cord overhangs the area.
I have kids so I watch that stuff.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is how it turned out.

I drilled large pilot holes and used my jig saw to cut out the hole. I also added felt pads to the bottom of the saw to keep from scratching the surface of the cabinet.

The electrical is attached as the old box was - metal clad wire with hold-on straps to keep it from interferring with the sliding drawers.


----------

